# Weird Collar (Slave)



## Anthonicia (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, I won an auction for a early Wilson, NC Pepsi on EBay and looked at the other items the guys had for sale and came across this:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160533087218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_11506wt_1602

 Yes, it's a slave collar.  It's barbaric when u think how they would put a chain through the loop and drag those poor souls off to the plantations.  Just like a dog collar.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

I dunno.. I'm no expert, but it looks like a dog collar to me.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there is any proof this is a slave collar?  Call me a sceptic...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it is a dog collar.I don't think slave rings were that nice.but im no expert either []


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 17, 2011)

It is a dog collar, probably for a guard dog or something similar. 6 inch diameter is well within reason for some thick-necked, powerful and large breeds. The collars needed to be tall/thick to prevent injury from attacking dogs.

 I would imagine that a slave collar would be all-metal, to prevent cutting through the leather with metal, glass, or something else, or made with leather but using more simple, inexpensive stamped versus engraved metal parts. It would probably have a date stamped on it too, right?


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 17, 2011)

Also, look at that machine stitching, I doubt that c. 1850 machines could handle that thickness and toughness of leather economically, could they?

 Also, those metal stud things are conveniently placed over where the jugular would be. Why would that be necessary on a human? It certainly would mess up an attacking dog's mojo though.

 A case of wishful thinking methinks.


----------



## Anthonicia (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting.  I was going by what the guy selling it said.  Guess that's my first mistake!  
 I would lean towards a dog collar too, but the only thing that makes me think otherwise is the name "O.J"?  The leather is rather thick too like you mentioned above.  You don't see something like this everyday though, even if it is a dog collar.

 Guess OJ could be the owner of the dog's name?  Batting 0 for 4 in winter time.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 17, 2011)

they most interesting thing is the padlock. I noticed that early french dog collars had locks too. There must have been some dog theft in the cities? weird.


----------

